# Bards and Sages Quarterly



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

*See my most recent post for information on the newest issue and a special offer.*



The July issue of the _Bards and Sages Quarterly_ is now available on the Kindle. Each issue features original fantasy, horror, and science fiction.- From the lighthearted to the heartbreaking, from the humorous to the horrific, fans of speculative fiction will find talented new voices in the genre within the pages of each issue.

This issue features an in depth interview with author David Lawrence, as well as his award-winning sci-fi story Blood of the World. Also in this issue:

Detective Matthews may be in for more than he bargained for when he reaches out to two scholars of ancient Egyptian lore and history for help investigating a bizarre murder as we continue with Alphonso Warden-s _Vita Nova Ex Stellis Veniet._

The Dubh Sithe looks to tighten the noose around Gwynne, who will need to call in few favors (and get the cooperation of a fickle mirror) just to stay alive in part three of William Meikle-s _Hair and Graces._

Author Eugie Foster gives readers a glimpse at how Chiya and Hikari discovered the truth of each other-s unique abilities in part II of _Gifts Not Asked For._

Plus plenty more original short fiction!

Back issues are also available!

 

_The Bards and Sages Quarterly_ is a paying market. Yo can find us at duotrope.com for more information.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

*The Bards and Sages Quarterly* brings fans of speculative literature a wealth of exciting new authors to sample. Each issue includes original art and short stories, as well as interviews, book reviews, new book announcements, and much more. Designed in a 7" x 10" format, the Quarterly looks amazing on the DX (if I do say so myself.) And Amazon has tagged the first issue as _Optimized for the DX._ Here is just a sample of what you will find in each issue:

Issue 1:

Young adult fantasy author Virginia McMorrow discusses making the unbelieveable believeable.

Hugo award winning author and illustrator Ron Miller shares his thoughts on the five classic speculative novels everyone should read.

A reality TV show gets a little more "real" than anticipated in _Monster Hunters_.

A ghostly couple finds a peculiar way to defend their home in _Saffron Spirits_.

A simple game to pass the time takes on an ominous meaning in _Twenty Questions_.

Issue 2:

Author Gregory Bernard Banks offers advice on how to write a compelling story.

A would-be warlock learns the importance of following directions in _Bad Magic._

The world's first Cryonic Man wakes up to discover that the more things change, the more they stay the same in _Wake-Up Call._

Find out what happened to the (very, very) Weird Sisters after the events of MacBeth played out in _The Long Lost Act VI of Macbeth._

Issue 3:

Author David Lawrence discussing how to fan the flames of creativity.

Find out what happens when the Grim Reaper gets his addresses mixed up in _After Midnight_.

An angel discovers that meeting the in-laws can be particularly distressing when you are married to a demon in _Rain Over Poughkeepsie._

A man finds himself torn between duty, honor, and saving his true love in _Batuli's Child_.


----------



## Pardes (Aug 27, 2009)

You sold me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Pardes said:


> You sold me!


 

Please leave a review if you enjoy the journal. Particularly if a specific story stands out. I know the authors will appreciate it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

The October 2009 issue of the Bards and Sages Quarterly is now out!



This issue features _The Mysteries of London_, the award-winning short story by author Ken Thomas. The crippled dragon Fornax had planned carefully for his much-desired trip to London. But all his planning could not prepare him for the strange series of events that would find him at the heart of peculiar mystery as the London papers professed in stunning headlines Young Girl Murdered! Varney Strikes for Real! The hunt is on, but who will win in a case of an aged dragon versus a vampire?

Also in this issue, the deadly game of cat (or, rather, wolf) and mouse between Gwynne and the Dubh Sithe comes to a conclusion in William Meikle's _Hair and Graces_. Plus more exciting, original speculative fiction.

Each issue of the Quarterly brings fans of speculative literature a wide range of works from exciting new and established authors. Available in print and for the Kindle.

After picking up the latest issue of the journal, stop buy our year-end poll and vote for the best stories from each issue!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Each issue of the Bards and Sages Quarterly presents unique speculative tales from both new and established writers in the genre. Some of the stories in the July issue:

Sandra M. Odell returns with a new story about a traditional Southern wedding...traditional except for the fact that the groom has tentacles.

Tony Peak brings us a tale of a lovestruck gargoyle fighting his way through an army of statues and figurines to reach the object of his affections.

Michael W. Lucht offers a peek into a world where the collection of royalty payments has civilization breaking consequences.

Robert Essig presents a dark western tale about a Sheriff confronted with hanged criminals that refuse to die.

The July issue of the Bards and Sages Quarterly is now out in print, and, assuming Mobipocket.com stops dragging their feet, should be available soon for the Kindle. However, there is no need to wait for the issue to appear on Amazon, as you can already download it from Mobipocket.com anyway!

If you haven't had the chance to read an issue of the journal, now is a great time to discover it. The July issue is on sale for 50% off through Mobipocket.com. Mobipocket files are compatable with the Kindle.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

The cover art rocks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> The cover art rocks.


Thank you! The artist is Vittorio F. Cavalli . Very talented gentleman with wonderful imagination.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

We just released the October issue of the Bards and Sages Quarterly, closing out our second full year of the publication. It is available in both print and in Kindle and PDF format.

It also means it is time to open voting for our second _Reader's Choice Awards_! Readers get to vote on the best story from each issue, and nominate their favorite contributor as Author of the Year. The Winners earn fame, glory, and honor (or, more accurately, good old fashion bragging rights) and everybody just seemed to enjoy it last year so we are doing it again. 

To vote, just visit the Quarterly's home page  and select your favorites. We would also love to see your comments about your favorite stories. We can use this feedback to help us with the selection process for upcoming issues.

And since this is all in good fun, I hope some of our fellow Kindleboard members who have been included in issues this year will chime in and feel free to shamelessly solicit votes.  Begging, pleading, and whining are allowed, but no bribery. I don't want anyone trading chocolate for a vote.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Julie,

I just merged all your posts about "Bards and Sages Quarterly" into one thread. . . .at least, I think I got all the posts. 

You should bookmark this thread and use it to announce new issues and other news.

And, just to make it official , here's our standard 'welcome'. 

Welcome to KindleBoards!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

No problem, boss.  

Am I being dense or is there no way to bookmark a thread in the forum itself?  I know some forums have a bookmark function so whereever you log in you can go to your bookmarks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> No problem, boss.
> 
> Am I being dense or is there no way to bookmark a thread in the forum itself? I know some forums have a bookmark function so whereever you log in you can go to your bookmarks.


You just do it through your browser. . . . .of course, you can also click the 'notify' so that you'll get an e-mail anytime someone posts here. That email, I believe, has a link to the thread so you can come and respond if you want; I think it'll take you to the end of the thread. . . .


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

We're launching the third year of our quarterly speculative journal with an interview with Kindleboards' own David McAfee, where we talk about all things vampire. Also in this issue: an aging hero reflects on his life as he faces one final challenge, greedy relatives find their plans to collect their inheritance early thwarted through the miracle of science, a young woman finds herself abandoned by her guardian angel at the most inopportune of times, and much more.

Thanks to David for taking the time to put up with the interview questions . And Amazon has placed the issue on sale, so now would be a good time to pick it up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

The July issue of the _Bards and Sages Quarterly_ features a huge interview with _Visions of Mars _ author Eric S. Rabkin on Why Speculative Fiction Matters. Professor Rabkin is an award winning educator, lecturer, and writer with over thirty books published. He is also the co-founder of the Genre Evolution Project. Professor Rabkin specifically discusses the evolving nature of fantasy and science fiction. For writers interested in genre studies, the interview should be required reading!

Each issue of the _Bards and Sages Quarterly_ features original short speculative fiction from both new and established authors. Our writers include first-time authors, Pushcart Prize nominees and Nebula award winners. With each issue, our goal is to bring readers the most inclusive collection of speculative fiction available. And this issue is no exception.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

*In this Issue:*

Two friends wake up with something worse than a hangover in the days following the zombie apocalypse in _Breakfast._


Spoiler



(yes, ***** actually paid for and published a zombie story, people! That alone is worth the price of admission here!)



A lovestruck adventurer's little white lie has unintended consequences in _Utter Fail._

A "hero" employs an unconventional tactic to rescue a rather annoying damsel in distress in _Tintinnabulation._

Each issue is only $2.99.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

The January Issue of the Bards and Sages Quarterly is now available.

The Bards and Sages Quarterly features original short speculative fiction from both new and established authors. Our writers include first-time authors, Pushcart Prize nominees and Nebula award winners. With each issue, our goal is to bring readers the most inclusive collection of speculative fiction available.

*In this issue:*

Author James Carpenter introduces us to an institution whose primary purpose is to preserve the realm of the possible in "The Library of Unfinished Books."

A woman discovers that sometimes finding the perfect man means looking in some strange places in "Not Your Type."

A prehistoric con artist reveals that sometimes presentation is more important than actual content in "Zuk and Zub: A Fable for Our Time."

Plus more stories.

Each issue is only $2.99 for the Kindle. Amazon Prime members can borrow back issues for free.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

*In this issue:*
A Human Resources manager finds herself in need of divine intervention when forced to deal with a troublesome new employee in "The Office Messiah."

While struggling to cope with his lover's illness, a man forms a strange bond with a mermaid trapped in an aquarium in "Last of Her Kind."

An anxious vampire hunter must confront the evils of his own actions in "A Stare From the Darkness."

If you could relive any 24 hour period of your life, what would it be? A woman answers this question and finds out more that she could have ever imagined in "The Spectator."

In a world where no female children are ever born, a religious rite to preserve humanity tests the bonds of friendship in "The Changing Tree."

These stories and others are found in this special double-issue.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

The July 2012 issue of the journal is now available.

*In this issue: * 
A young warlock discovers the hard way that it isn't wise to take shortcuts while summoning demons in _Don't Mess with the Recipe._

A young woman confronts a legendary creature under a bridge with surprising results in _The Troll._

A recluse's dream of never having to leave his bed is complicated by the creature haunting him beneath it in _Fester._

These stories and more in the July 2012 issue.

The Bards and Sages Quarterly is a paying fiction market. You can help us continue to support authors by getting your copy today or by purchasing an ad.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

​
_The Bards and Sages Quarterly_ features original short speculative fiction from both new and established authors. Our writers include first-time authors, Pushcart Prize nominees and Nebula award winners. With each issue, our goal is to bring readers the most inclusive collection of speculative fiction available.

The April issue is now available and packed with 21 original speculative tales for your enjoyment.

Special thanks to KB's own Deanna Roy for the artwork used for this issue's cover. All the authors are raving about it.   

*Betsy--I know I have an old thread for the journal but I tried to search for it and it didn't come up. If you know where it is and want to merge, that's cool. 

_I was actually going to delete this one, as we've merged you once before.  But since you asked nicely.  -- Ann_


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, nice cover...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

The release of the January issue marks the start of our sixth year in publication!



Also available at Smashwords in multiple formats and at BN for the Nook.

To celebrate six years of publication, we have placed all back issues (January 2009-October 2013) on sale at Amazon for 99 cents each.

In addition, we also have an exclusive PDF bundle available through Drivethrufiction. Get all 20 back issues in their original PDF format for only $14.99


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)

The latest issue of the _Bards and Sages Quarterly_ is now available featuring fabulous short fiction from new and established authors in the speculative genres.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2017)

You know, it has been a long time since I reminded folks of the Quarterly. We are now in our NINTH YEAR as a semi-pro speculative fiction publication. This is a special double-length issue that is almost 100 pages long. Funky cover courtesy the awesome Denny Marshall. 

You can actually get each issue of the Quarterly in digital format for FREE just by signing up for our monthly newsletter.


----------

